# Hyprocure implant



## roajul (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a physician that is now performing subtalar arthroereisis using the hyprocure implant.  He wants to use cpt code 28585 but I don't think this is correct.  Is anyone else coding these procedures that can help me?


----------



## tammster (Oct 14, 2009)

28899 is the code you need to use for the Subtalar Arthroereisis.  there is also a HCPC of S2117.  BCBS is the only plan that I have found, so far that will pay using the S code. 

Those implant sales people give great suggestions to get the sale, too bad sometimes it's WRONG!!


----------

